# OK - while I wait for delivery of my new bike - what color w/b cages?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Black, Red, White? Black/white? Red/White, White/Red?



















Also, anyone have any thoughts on the Blackburn Camber CF:










Appreciate input on a slow Sunday afternoon. (If you believe that I should "not overthink it, just ride" that's fine; no need to reply.)

:aureola:


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*nice cages*

hard to pick, but I know it can be hard to match reds from one manufacturer to another. Unless you go with Specialized cages. That being said I'd avoid the all red one, the little spot of red on the carbon or white should be fine.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

If the reds match, I'd go with red! If not, then carbon gets my vote.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I would go with white.
I was considering the Blackburn cages for my new S-Works SL3 but decided to go with these non carbon instead:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO, but I think the paint scheme is already broken up enough on the bike. I'd go with black.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but I think the paint scheme is already broken up enough on the bike. I'd go with black.


Yeah, which is why I struggle. Also why I'm leaning towards white...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Whichever color you choose, the Blackburn Camber cages are very nice. I have the flat black ones on my '11 Roubaix Expert (black) and they look great, hold the bottles firmly yet are easy to put them in and take them out.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The red/black in the lower left-hand corner would bring out the red accents on the bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Yeah, which is why I struggle. Also why I'm leaning towards white...


Just to clarify, I didn't mean that the paint scheme was _too_ broken up. I actually like it. More, it already has contrasts, so picking a solid color would be my preference for tape, cages, saddle... and that would be black. But I usually tend towards black no matter the bikes color, and would do the same with solid white. Just a preference.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

These:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

rward325 said:


> These:


That's the "old" model, which they don't make any longer...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Try these, there is just a hint of red as a highlight. I have these on my Wife's Roubaix.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Tacx Tao. Black, IOW.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*White*



RJP Diver said:


> Yeah, which is why I struggle. Also why I'm leaning towards white...


looking at it today...i'd go white, it will blend in with the overall base color (white) and allow the 'broken up' nature of the highlights not conflict.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> looking at it today...i'd go white, it will blend in with the overall base color (white) and allow the 'broken up' nature of the highlights not conflict.


Hmm... I see the point of this. I may have to change my vote.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the look of the Rib Cages but they get really poor reviews.
When I tried one at the shop it was really hard to get the bottle in or out.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im going Arundel Mandibles for my batte black sl3. They have a little advertised version called MATTE Oil Slick coming out this Summer.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Im going Arundel Mandibles for my batte black sl3. They have a little advertised version called MATTE Oil Slick coming out this Summer.


I really like those. Can't wait until summer, but I think just the matte carbon would look good too.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

jnbrown said:


> I really like those. Can't wait until summer, but I think just the matte carbon would look good too.


I like those, too...but the unidirectional carbon layup on the bike goes perfect with those matte oil slick cages. Hope they come out soon. 

Heck...hope my BIKE gets here soon (still waiting).


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*New Tacx Uma*

I Like these better than the TAO, looks great with the flat black carbon on my new Roubaix


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Go black or black and white!


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd caution against the white, if you like them clean. They get dirty pretty quickly and are a pain to keep clean, especially once the top coating wears through. (at least the specialized rib cage ones I had previously)


----------

